# How much Safe Guard 10 per cent (for Equine).



## Faithful (Jul 15, 2011)

How muck Safeguard wormer it is the paste, 10 per cent ( for Equine.) do I give to my 4 week old anatolian shepherds puppies,I am going to use a 1 ml. Syringe.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I would not give them that at their age. Get Nemax II for them. They are just too small to dose with horse wormer accurately.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Ask your vet see what he recommends.

It is much too risky to use equine dewormer on babies and young pups. When they are older I switch back and forth between Pyrantel and Valbazen (goat/sheep dewormer) which hits the tapeworms that Pyrentel doesn't.


----------



## Faithful (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

The dosage for Safeguard is 1ML per 5 Lbs, orally, for 3 consecutive days.

I wouldn't worm those pups before 6 weeks earliest, and I'd prefer to wait until 8 weeks


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I disagree....I'd worm them starting at 4 to 5 weeks. Pups can pick up worms from their mother and don't need to wait until they are 8 weeks old before getting rid of them. Check the color of their gums though. If they are healthy pink, you can delay worming them. But use Nemax II on young pups. It is very, very safe.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive lost a pup from hook worms at 4 weeks, so I dont play with wormings..

There is a nice sticky on the pet forum that breaks down how to use livestock meds for pets.


----------

